# preloader



## J-Attack (25. September 2001)

wie mache ich ein preload wie bei
http://www.dani2web.de

DANKE


----------



## Blender (25. September 2001)

*I Dont Know*

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht, aber es würde mich auch interessieren,
aber ich hab mal gehört das es mit FLASH geht!!

Vielleicht hilft das ja!!??


----------



## wo0zy (25. September 2001)

also, mit flash is nur bei flash selber sinnvoll!

also wenn du ne flashpage machst, dann kannste den flashpreloder beutzen, ansonsten würd ich dir einfach mal javascritp empfehlen, wie es geht kann ich dir leider nich sagen, aber ich hab sowas hier schonmal gesehn!!


----------



## -=] First Virus [=- (27. September 2001)

*flashe sektion,...*

du must da mal in der Javascript sektion fragen!!!


----------



## wo0zy (27. September 2001)

ich hab mal danach im i-net gesucht und auch was gefunden!!


----------



## Blender (27. September 2001)

*hä?*

irgendwie finde ich in der zip datei nichts was mit preload zu tun hat!!??

mach ich da was falsch (was ich eher nicht glaube) oder ist das die falsche zip??

soweit ich das sehe sind die dateien für embos windows oder wie der kack heißt!!


----------



## J-Attack (28. September 2001)

*DANKE*

@.:wo0zy:.
 danke für deine bemühungen
2001 PropZ für .:wo0zy:.


----------



## J-Attack (28. September 2001)

*habe mir mal*

@.:wo0zy:.
habe mir mal die zip angeschaut aber das sind doch die fenster doch
nicht der preloader


----------



## ajay (28. September 2001)

hi j-attack,
probier mal den link hier:

http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=4343

da hat jemand das selbe problem / die selbe frage  

mfg flash


----------



## wo0zy (28. September 2001)

hmmm...shit hast recht!

naja aber kannst ja auch mal auf http://www.bratta.com gehen, das is ne geile dhtml page da gibs auf alle fälle nen preloder


----------

